# Crayfish molting and water change question



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

I've had my crayfish for about 2 weeks now and today he's molted for the first time since I got it.

I planned to do a regular water change today, but since the crayfish has molted, I'm curious if it's OK to do a water change, or would it be better to wait a couple of days and let him harden the shell in peace?

I have just tested the water and the parameters are as following.
Ammonia 0
Nitrites 0.1
Nitrates 10

Oh, the tank is 60 liter with external 400l/h canister filter.

Thanks.


----------



## holly12 (Apr 21, 2011)

I don't see a problem with changing the water. I've had shrimp molt and I've done water changes without a second thought. (It might even be a good idea, since your Nitrites are at 0.1ppm and they should be at 0ppm.) Has your tank been through the Nitrogen Cycle? Just curious as to what has given you the Nitrites.


----------



## markot (Aug 29, 2011)

Alright, thanks for the info. I will change the water today.
Tank is 3 weeks old, but filter was cycling on another tank for more than 3 months before that.


----------

